# Hit the wall hard



## Massive183 (Mar 30, 2020)

Well I've hit the wall hard this time, I've finally had time off from work (forced same as most of us), 

I work away 3-4 days per week and stay in hotels. No were to cook meals. i do have access to microwave.
No Exercise
No Planned Diet.
Lack of energy
Lack of determination.
weight around 23 stone
stopped taking metaphormine as I was having issues but I think the was due to bad diet and lack of exercise

no i am off i want to try and do something about my health including getting to gym once this has all blown over.

any advice or tips greatly appreciated 

my biggest thing is diet what is a good all round diet plan ? I need a structure to what to eat has anyone got any help ? slimming world ? weight watchers ?  

i want to get back on my feet again and do something before it gets worse.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2020)

Exercise, you have to find exercise you like and can stick with.


----------



## Massive183 (Mar 30, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Exercise, you have to find exercise you like and can stick with.



I’ve  brought my mountain bike down from upstairs off to pump tyres up tomorrow, going to start doing 30 mins a day riding.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Massive183 said:


> I’ve  brought my mountain bike down from upstairs off to pump tyres up tomorrow, going to start doing 30 mins a day riding.



Hope the bike is working out well @Massive183

Hope this time off work allows you to have time for a bit of a reset.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Apr 7, 2020)

I have found the low carb, high fat diet, pretty easy to stick with and am only occasionally hungry, although that could be misinterpreted as being thirsty. I’ve lost 26lb so far and it hasn't been too difficult. I’d certainly recommend it. Plus, you can have fruit and veg, keeping an eye on the carb amounts. Personally, I've never eaten so much broccoli and kale and actually like it - baked in the oven with some olive oil, pepper and garlic powder sprinkled on top.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm another low carb high fat eater and I love it.

I have a page on Facebook I started to keep track of my journey of learning how to cook easy and yummy keto food with loads of recipes (ignore the latest high carb bread post that is a one-off I made for my husband) including recipes for keto cakes and breads that do not cause sugar spikes and make you feel full so you stick with the change of eating habits.

I am a very impatient eater so I was delighted to find I could make keto-friendly jam, cakes, bread etc using my microwave and very quickly with very little fuss.  Most recipes take less than ten  minutes from ingredients to eating.









						My Experience of Tackling Diabetes with Very Low Carb/Keto
					

My Experience of Tackling Diabetes with Very Low Carb/Keto. 53 likes · 12 talking about this. Jan HbA1c=67 mmols: diabetes 6 weeks on HbA1c=55 mmols. July HbA1c=42 mmols: normal  Aiming to be low...




					www.facebook.com


----------

